# katab ra2a3 fy al la7am [weldin]



## ahmed_eng3 (27 أبريل 2008)

katab hayal fy al welding asmo welding guideline atmana ano yafedko
http://goooddesign.blogspot.com


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (27 أبريل 2008)

*welding guideline*

http://goooddesign.blogspot.com


----------

